
Sprint's unlimited plan only unlimited for partnered services: 10GB rest of net - dylz
https://www.sprint.com/en/shop/plans/unlimited-cell-phone-plan.html
======
kej
Am I missing something? It looks like phone data is unlimited (with throttling
after 23GB in congested areas) and tethering/hotspot limited to 10GB.

~~~
pintpunt
How is the telco supposed to know when you're tethering or not?

~~~
rocky1138
I don't think phones run a DHCP server, so it relies on the telco to give it
an IP address.

~~~
pritambaral
Every Android version I've used created a private NAT and forwarded packets
transparently.

~~~
Aloha
They do - but the packets can be set to go to a different APN

~~~
mehrdadn
How...? I've only ever seen the ability to choose one APN, and that can be
either automatic or manual. Logically if there are two APNs in use you should
be able to set both, right? And I've never seen any indication that it's
possible for some packets to go to one APN and others to go to another.

------
Aloha
That doesnt appear to be what it actually means.

It means unlimited data from your mobile device, 10GB of data by hotspot.

~~~
dylz
VPN and P2P are metered, at least how I'm reading it.

~~~
Aloha
That doesnt fit within the context - look at how the other carriers are
presented. The whole 'sharable' section refers to just hotspots.

------
alphabettsy
Title is editorialized and incorrect. Unlimited on all major carriers applies
to device data only, tethering usage has had separate caps for a long time,
but that’s not what the title implies.

~~~
dylz
If I read this wrong, can you just flag it off? Can't delete anymore.

My apologies in that case.

------
mehrdadn
Is this new? I thought companies were already doing this for a while...

~~~
ta2987
This is what all internet will look like soon, not just on mobile.

Good luck with that, next Netflix.

